# Best place in the states to find an EMT-B job?



## Wanderman (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone have a good bead on the best place in the states to find a job as an EMT-B? I'm am super-mobile and don't mind moving practically anywhere (including HI or AK). I am trying to get into Paramedic school as well, and would love any info on programs that help pay for the schooling. 
THanks!


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 26, 2010)

Houston, Texas. Over 400 companies to chose from...................................


----------



## Mloper (Aug 28, 2010)

Stay out of San Diego county we have enough people here already. Seriously thou the job market blows for EMTs right now. AMR had ten openings 300 people applied and another ambulance opening had 6 openings and 84 people applied.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 28, 2010)

Wanderman said:


> Anyone have a good bead on the best place in the states to find a job as an EMT-B? I'm am super-mobile and don't mind moving practically anywhere (including HI or AK). I am trying to get into Paramedic school as well, and would love any info on programs that help pay for the schooling.
> THanks!



Well you can scratch off HI and AK as you do not have Native preference for one and the other is all volunteer.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Aug 28, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Well you can scratch off HI and AK as you do not have Native preference for one and the other is all volunteer.



The OP wasn't born in America?


----------



## Wanderman (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey thanks for the info. I lived in HI for a few years, mostly the Big Island but I was all over. Lovd my time there, was hoping to get back there but it looks like from what I've read it'd be pretty difficult. 
Never been to AK, had no idea it was the same as NY (which is where I'm from). 
Thanks again!


----------



## beandip4all (Aug 29, 2010)

Guess I heard wrong info, then... I heard they REALLY need EMT-B's in Hawaii... paramedics, too. 

How about rural areas- central valley, CA?  Fresno, Lodi areas?


----------



## subliminal1284 (Aug 29, 2010)

In Milwaukee, WI they are always hiring for basics. Pay is in the 10.50ish an hour range and you can usually work all the overtime you want.


----------



## Wanderman (Aug 29, 2010)

Just curious beandip4all, where did you here that HI was in need of EMTs? I heard the same thing from an EMT I know who lives in NJ now, but has family in Maui. 
It may be possible that some islands need more help than others, I'm going to try and look into this and get back to you.


----------



## ohnoyoudidnt (Aug 30, 2010)

Avoid NY or at least Western NY. Its pretty much owned by evil, and its proven that EMT's here make less than the average highschool drop out making fastfood. PA has a ton of job postings all the time on Firehouse as well as "sigh" craigslist.


----------

